#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-31
<Adejel>  
<Adejel> dh
<Adejel> Okay, man kan ikke sende spørgsmål
<Humle91> Hey, er der nogen her der har leget lidt med Proftpd og kunne få FXP funktionen til at køre ?
<Humle91> har læst mig frem til at <Global> AllowForeignAddress on </Global> skal sættes ind i config, dette har jeg også gjort, men det er kun tomme filer der bliver overført
<lars_t_h> Humle91, ja, og har ikke prøvet - ohg nej, jeg hjælper dig ikke, desværre
<lars_t_h> altså om FXP
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål har lige installeret proftpd er der nogle der har erfaringer med det, og kan give en hjælpende hånd ang. opsætning?
<Ubuntubruger9> hej er det nogle der hved hvordan man kan få et gratis wi-fi program
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål Hvordan kan jeg kopier et stykke tekst i en fil over i en anden fil.
<sound-top> marker tekst... ctrl c skift til nyt dokument ctr v
<nikolaj_basher> sound-top, jeg har ikke noget gui til rådighed
<sound-top> mener man kan med nano, men det er lidt krydret.
<sound-top> hvad skal det fra og til, og er det det hele eller kun lidt?
<nikolaj_basher> sound-top, kun lidt
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, åbn filen i emacs, find de linjer du vil kopiere, tryk ctrl + k, åbn den anden fil uden at lukke emacs (tryk ctrl + x f) og tryk ctrl + y der hvor du vil paste linjerne
<sound-top> du kan jo evt prøve med "cat fil |grep det der skal kopieres >>ny fil"
<nikolaj_basher> soren, nano duede fint
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, emacs er for besværligt i mine øjne
<dmcn> aaah, man skal bare prøve lidt :P
<nikolaj_basher> fik det ordnet med nano, synes ikke emacs er særligt brugervenligt
<nikolaj_basher> men det er jo nok fra hvad øjne man ser
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-01
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmå
<AJenbo> fyr
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål hvordan skal jeg lave en partition så jeg kan have både Windows og Ubuntu ?
<AJenbo> før for at windows er installeret først
<AJenbo> når du så installere ubuntu skal du bare lade den stå til installer ved siden af ekisterede os
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg har Windows installeret og inde i Windows's partition manager kan jeg maks få 10 GB ud af den selvom jeg har 120GB ledig
<AJenbo> du vil så få en slider hvor du kan bestemme hvor meget plads der skal gives til ubuntu
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger7, lad være med at bruge windows værktøjet
<Ubuntubruger7> okay,
<AJenbo> det gør det bare mere besværligt
<Ubuntubruger7> men skal jeg bare vælge at det er den partition hvor Windows ligger på ?
<AJenbo> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1010installation-large_004.jpg
<AJenbo> du skal bare vælge den først, så vil ubuntu installationen selv sørge for at tilpase partitionerne
<AJenbo> (kunne ikke lige finde et dansk billed)
<Ubuntubruger7> så når jeg booter Pc'en op så skal jeg vælge installer også vælge installere ved siden af andet styresystem ?
<Ubuntubruger7> ?
<AJenbo> ja
<AJenbo> bagefter får du denne slider hvor du kan justere hvor meget plads der bliver tildelt
<AJenbo> http://www.techotopia.com/images/2/29/Ubuntu_10.10_dual_boot_disk_space.jpg
<Ubuntubruger7> Okay mange tak :D det vil jeg da lige prøve i frikvarteret, sidder nemlig i skolen lige nu, det vil jeg huske, MANGE TAK :D
<AJenbo> ok, installationen går i gang så snart du trykker på installer nu på det sidste af de 2 billeder, ind til da har du ikke lavet nogle ændringer.
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål sidder her med min Ubuntu PC nu, hvordan får jeg de der fede 3D ting (altså med fx. cuben) og hvordan skifter man boot loader ? jeg dual booter nemlig ? :)
<TLE> Ubuntubruger2: hvis du har det ok med engelsk vil jeg tro at dette her svarer på det første: http://practicalswitchtoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/01/3d-effects.html
<TLE> nå kaf-tid, jeg håber nogle af de andre her kan hjælpe dig med resten
<Ubuntubruger2> okay, så mangler vi bare dual boot :P
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Hejsa :) idag har jeg fået taget mig sammen og få smidt Ubuntu på en af mine computere sammen med Windows, efter jeg installerede Ubuntu så booter den op i Ubuntu's boot manager, derfor har jeg set lidt på Burg Manager, og jeg har det installeret når jeg åbner det så siger den "Enter Root Password" det gør jeg også trykker jeg "O.K" også sker der bare ikke mere, hvad kan jeg gøre ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, du husker at bruge sudo foran
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, hvis det er en terminal kommando skal med usvigelig sikkerhed også give den nogle argumenter
<Ubuntubruger5> [19:05]Hej, det er et program så hvordan skal jeg gøre det ?
<Ubuntubruger5> har lige smidt Ubuntu på idag :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, kender ikke dit program, så prøv at spørge på forum på ubuntudanmark.dk
<lars_t_h> du skal lige registre dig først
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, et program kan være med grafisk brugergrænseflade eller tekstbaseret
<lars_t_h> tekstbaseret program er det samme som "terminal kommando"
<Ubuntubruger5> af hvad jeg ved så er programmet med grafisk brugergrænseflade, det er jo meningen med programmet at man slipper for at se på Ubuntu's kedelige bootloader :P
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, ja ok - men det er risikabelt arbejde - du kan risikere at afskære dig selv fra at kunne boote Windows
<lars_t_h> prøv at installere Ubuntu Tweak
<lars_t_h> det kan en del tricks
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ download *deb filen, og dobbelt-klik på den, det starter installationen af den
<Ubuntubruger5> Okay så vil jeg da lige prøve Ubuntu Tweak :)
<Ubuntubruger5> kan du så sige mig hvordan jeg får alt det fede gøjl til Ubuntu ? (3D Cuben fx.) ?
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har fundet det :P
<Ubuntubruger5> Mange tak for hjælpen :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-02
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen af jer der har erfaringer med laptops, docking stations og eksterne monitors?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: kæresten brugte det en overgang. Det virkede fint
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger7, jeg har - men jeg kører under storebælt om 60 sekunder, så jeg kan først svare igen om ~10 minutter :)
<dmcn> jeg bruger en d-dock med min e6400 og to eksterne skærme sluttet til dock'en
<dmcn> alt fungerer fint
<Ubuntubruger7> dmcn - lyder interessant
<Ubuntubruger7> Skriv gerne når du har forbindelse
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger7, så er der hukl igen :)
<dmcn> hul *
<Ubuntubruger7> Super. Jeg sidder med en E6410 med NVIDIA NVS 3100M. Dertil har jeg nu købt 2X22"-skærme jeg har sluttet til e-dock
<Ubuntubruger7> Begge setups (1: E6410 alene og 2 E6410 i dock med twin-view setup uden laptop-skærm) virker fint, men jeg kan ikke undocke uden at skulle genstarte X
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg har forsøgt med disper, men uden succes. Jeg *tror* problemet er at jeg ikke kan aktivere laptop-panelet uden at genstarte X
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger7, jeg plejer at køre Monitors-app'en fra "kontrolpanelet" og manuelt skifte til laptop-skærmen
<dmcn> så undocker jeg og suspender
<dmcn> det er lidt besværligt, men det virker i ~80% af tilfældene
<dmcn> resten af tiden får jeg sort skærm og må tage strømmen :P
<dmcn> men jeg er glad for ubuntu! *host*
<Ubuntubruger7> okay - så det virker ikke 100% optimalt?
<dmcn> nej, ikke konsistent
<Ubuntubruger7> Har du eksperimenteret med disper?
<dmcn> jeg kører btw med et intel-grafikkort - det kan nok også spille ind
<dmcn> slet ikke - jeg googler lige
<Ubuntubruger7> ok
<dmcn> det ser spændende ud - det vil jeg teste når jeg er på kontoret
<Ubuntubruger7> ok
<Ubuntubruger7> Tak for din tid
<Ubuntubruger7> Du kan også kigge på xrandr
<dmcn> det legede jeg lidt med engang, men jeg skifter mellem to forskellige skærmsetups (hjemme og på kontoret), så mine settings blev ret hurtigt komplekse
<Ubuntubruger7> Giver mening. Jeg skal kun køre laptop alene og så hjemme-docking setup
<dmcn> jeg burde få mig to 24" mere og ensrette mine setups :|
<dmcn> der er bare ikke plads til to af den størrelse på hjemmeskrivebordet, og så skal det også skiftes - bliver sgu et større projekt
<Ubuntubruger7> Samme - ikke plads til mere end 2x22
<dmcn> nu er disper installeret, så må jeg lege med det i dag
<Ubuntubruger7> Held og lykke :-)
<dmcn> tak - og i lige måde ;)
<Ubuntubruger7> takker
<dmcn> jeg burde se om jeg ikke kan få dell til at give mig en 6410'er
<Ubuntubruger7> Det fik jeg dem til
<dmcn> jeg skal nok bare brokke mig nok over defekter på min nuværende...
<dmcn> hah - fortæl straks! :)
<Ubuntubruger7> Det var en længere tur jeg tog med dem. E6400 med nvidia-grafik er basalt set forkert designet (efter min mening)
<Ubuntubruger7> Du kan evt. læse den her tråd igennem: http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell-latitude-vostro-precision/348221-e6400-overheating-throttling.html
<dmcn> jeg har hørt om andre, som fik gennemtrumfet en upgrade ved at brokke sig over blæserstøj
<Ubuntubruger7> Det var ikke blæserstøj, men overophedning der resulterede i trottling
<dmcn> jeg er stødt på lignende indlæg engang, problemet er bare, at jeg ikke har oplevet det :|
<Ubuntubruger7> Og det var så snart jeg brugte GPU'en (fx. noget så simpelt som flash)
<dmcn> men måske intel-versionerne ikke er ramt
<Ubuntubruger7> For mig var det et alvorligt problem. De skiftede heatsink og motherboard(to gange)
<dmcn> hah, de gør virkelig hvad de kan for ikke at slippe en ny maskine :P
<dmcn> jeg kunne selvfølgelig også bare være klodset og tabe den
<dmcn> (længe leve extended warranty)
<Ubuntubruger7> Da jeg så oplevede det igen havde jeg fået nok. Desværre har Dells tekniske support ikke lov til andet end at sende nye dele og tekniker. Jeg endte med at trumfe et swap igennem via Key Account Manageren
<Ubuntubruger7> Heldigvis lægger mit arbejde mange penge hos Dell
<dmcn> jeg er ret gode venner med vores dell-sælger - eller, så gode venner som man nu bliver med en sælger :P
<Ubuntubruger7> ja okay
<Ubuntubruger7> Altså det var helt retfærdig med et swap. Den ville (imo) aldrig komme til at fungere.
<Ubuntubruger7> Pga. overophedningen
<dmcn> nej, det lyder godt nok jævnt skidt
<dmcn> jeg må nok leve med min - med mindre de mener jeg kan swappe pga. min defekte lydport, to semidefekte usb-porte og en skærm med et mærkeligt mærke i
<dmcn> (har lige sendt dem mail om det i går)
<Ubuntubruger7> dmcn: Bruger du touch pad eller trackpoint?
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger7, touchpad
<Ubuntubruger7> ok
<sound-top> et par fra dåben, samt de store billeder fra gypten
<sound-top> ups forkert vindue
<Ubuntubruger7> dmcn: jeg fik det vil at virke
<Ubuntubruger2> Er der nogen her?
<decibyte> ja, lidt, tror jeg
<Ubuntubruger2> Det var første gang jeg fik svar her decibyte  tak
<decibyte> hehe
<decibyte> jeg er her faktisk mest bare for at kigge på
<Ubuntubruger2> hvordan ændrer jeg ubuntubruger til et navn??
<decibyte> men måske jeg kan hjælpe alligevel...
<decibyte> altså det brugernavn du logger ind med?
<Ubuntubruger2> ja da det er derfor jeg prøvede jeg bor i ballerup og hedder ole
<Ubuntubruger2> ja du har kaldt dig decibyte men hvor ændrer du det ?
<decibyte> ahh... altså bare her i chatten?
<decibyte> prøv at skrive /nick detdugernevilhedde
<Ubuntubruger2> jeps  jeg er oldgammel snart 75 hi hi
<Ubuntubruger2> her ??
<decibyte> ja
<Ubuntubruger2> kom der en ole ud af det ?
<decibyte> næh...
<Ubuntubruger2> nøh
<decibyte> men er det meget vigtigt?
<Ubuntubruger2> det må jeg lige lege med. Har kørt linux i mannne manne år
<decibyte> jeg mener... du er her vel fordi du har noget ubunturelateret at spørge om? eller hvad?
<Ubuntubruger2> jammen foreløbeligt kan du jo kalde mig ole indtil jeg hitter ud af det
<decibyte> jæsjæs
<Ubuntubruger2> er radioamatør og roder en hel del med at få noget c til at køre. er kommet ret langt
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har 10.10 versionen her
<Ubuntubruger2> ja jeg ville forresten gerne vide hvordan man laver portkald med gpc
<decibyte> uha... det er ikke noget jeg ved noget om
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har fået hello world til at funke samt et lille aditionsprogram
<decibyte> men det er vist heller ikke så ubuntu-specifikt hvis det har noget med programmering at gøre
<Ubuntubruger2> æv
<Ubuntubruger2> jo den pascal der kan hænger sammen med den samme compiler man bruger til c programmering
<Ubuntubruger2> men jeg finder nok een der ved noget
<Ubuntubruger2> det er bare første gang der er en der svarede så tak for det
<decibyte> men det lader til at dit spørgsmål er mere generelt relateret til c-programmering. så er du nok bedre hjulpet et andet sted end i en ubuntu-hjælpechat.
<Ubuntubruger2> ja men der har du nok ret, men man kan jo være heldig
<decibyte> nu har jeg aldrig selv rodet med c, så jeg ved ikke helt hvor jeg kan vise dig hen til
<decibyte> men hvis du lige er startet på det, så burde du kunne finde noget hjælp ved at søge lidt rundt på nettet
<Ubuntubruger2> det gør ikke så meget for jeg lever sikker 25 år mere hi hi
<Ubuntubruger2> man bliver jo gammel når man roder med alskens sjov
<decibyte> er det det der skal til?
<Ubuntubruger2> Jepsssssssssssss
<Ubuntubruger2> samt en snaps hver frokost
<decibyte> haha
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg vil sige tak for at du kom ind og forsøger lige at skaffe mig et navn  hej hej
<decibyte> jeg er netop i gang med en lakridssnaps. det glæder mig hvis det kan give mig nogle ekstra år.
<decibyte> held og lykke.
<Ubuntubruger2> husk to ellers går man skævt
<Ubuntubruger2> tak hej
<decibyte> så lykkedes det med navnet
<Ole> der var ole ski
<Ole> ja olde kan stadig
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, hej igen Ole. du kan installere lazarus, og lcl pakkerne, så bliver der installeret en FreePascal compiler (jeg antager at gpc er noget pascal noget, gcc er den oftest brugte C compiler, men der er også Clang fra llvm)
<Ole> den siger bare at ole er optaget så jeg prøver med mit amatørcall
<oz7t> jeps så ved alle at oz7t er her
<MikeDK> yeps, velkommen til
<lars_t_h> oz7t, er det jeg skrev før noget information du kan bruge?
<ole_hasselbalch> mikedk så har jeg mit rigtige navn sat på
<decibyte> så kom de kloge heldigvis til :)
<ole_hasselbalch> Ja og dem der ikke er så kloge bliver det
<lars_t_h> decibyte, det lød som ros, tak :D
<ole_hasselbalch> ros koster intet og giver gode venner
<lars_t_h> jep
<decibyte> haha
<lars_t_h> ole_hasselbalch, har du problemer med den port?
<ole_hasselbalch> aller her bor i ballerup og joller derudaf med en ubuntu10.01
<ole_hasselbalch> ja jeg har problemer med navnet på port  f.eks 378 i gcp
<lars_t_h> så vidt jeg kan se er man begræsnet til at bruge out og in funktionerne til en adresse ikke højere end 0x3FF
<ole_hasselbalch> jep det er jeg også kommet til men i gcc kører det lige ud af landevejen
<lars_t_h> 0x3FF er 1023
<lars_t_h> ok
<ole_hasselbalch> lars_ Ja men hvorfor søren er der restriktioner med pascaludgaven
<lars_t_h> hvad med at bruge fpc? FreePascal compileren
<lars_t_h> ved det ikke
<ole_hasselbalch> jeg er endnu ikke kommet så langt da jeg mest forsøger mig med gcc
<ole_hasselbalch> jeg vil forsøge mig  der er jo også en lazarus
<lars_t_h> Hvis du ellers husker at kalde systemfunktion, og kontrollere returværdien for om det lykkedes og det er tilfældet, så er der kun tilbage at compileren ikke oversætter dit program korrekt
<lars_t_h> altså at den kode som compileren skriver ikke er det du har skrevet
<ole_hasselbalch> problemet er at jeg ikke er nogen årsunge mere og al visdom trænger langsommere ind
<lars_t_h> derfor forslaget om prøve med fpc
<lars_t_h> det går nok - ting tager tid
<ole_hasselbalch> har før i tiden værert teknisk redaktør for nascon z80 brugergruppe hvor vi brugte ppas
<lars_t_h> ok
<ole_hasselbalch> nascom exuse
<lars_t_h> jeg har selv hånkodet z80 maskinkode til min Amstrad 664 maskine
<ole_hasselbalch> thomas heilsberg der lavede turbopascal gav os alle sine betaudgaver til test
<lars_t_h> nogle ting kunne ikke lade sig gøre i Amstrad BASIC ...
<lars_t_h> og jeg var kun 12 år gammel dengang
<ole_hasselbalch> neh jeg har selv alle disse gamle maskiner og er ved at renovere min gode gamle NASCOM1  et kæmpe arbejde
<lars_t_h> sejt nok - det er jo ham der laver C# og .NET platformen hos Microsoft
<ole_hasselbalch> lars og jeg bliver 75 om et par måneder dog still going strong
<ole_hasselbalch> jeps det var ham
<ole_hasselbalch> han var 18 da han kom i klubben
<lars_t_h> ja holder man sig i gang mentalt - forbliver man frisk de siger både kloge hoveder, og min morfar var også frisk lige indtil han døde af asbestose
<ole_hasselbalch> Forresten bygger jeg al min amatørradio op fra grunden
<ole_hasselbalch> jeg dør af ubuntose  hi hi
<lars_t_h> det har jeg hørt at der er en del der gør
<lars_t_h> hehe
<ole_hasselbalch> lars hvor i dannevang bor du ?
<lars_t_h> Ejby, Fyn
<ole_hasselbalch> ok jeg bor som sagt eller skrevet i ballerup
<ole_hasselbalch> skægt nok har jeg været inde her utallige gange, men først i aften var der bid
<lars_t_h> flytter til Odense til sommer - jeg har 24 års anciennitet i de 2 største boligselskaber og i gennemsnit et nummer der er 2000 lavere end alle andre der bor i midtbyen, så jeg kommer endeligt til at bo centralt
<lars_t_h> glæder mig allerede
<ole_hasselbalch> på skype finder du mig som olebole1252
<ole_hasselbalch> ja boligproblemer har jeg ikke  eget hus kone og fritstillede børn
<ole_hasselbalch> og efterlønnen tænker jeg ikke på
<lars_t_h> jeg er lars.tornes.hansen når jeg engang får taget mig sammen til at installere Skype, sker nok først i starten af Maj måned efter at Ubuntu Natty er udkommet den 28. april
<ole_hasselbalch> ja ok skype kører forrest fint på ubuntu 10.10 men ikke på de tidligere udgaver
<lars_t_h> det lyder rart nok - jeg bor til leje, og en varmemester til at passe og pleje hytten og alt teknisk inventar - meget behageligt
<ole_hasselbalch> jeg har ubuntu inside xppro
<lars_t_h> ole_hasselbalch, det ordner man ved at installere den version af skype der hedder skype static, der har dog været problemer med lyd
<ole_hasselbalch> havde forresten en masse bøvl med wubi da den skulle på
<lars_t_h> wubi er noget bøvl - virtual box er ofte en bedre løsning
<ole_hasselbalch> ja lyden blev styre af en gal driver men 10.10 giver fin lyd
<lars_t_h> det var pulse audio som den hedder der har været knas med, og løsningen var vist at skifte til ALSA lydsystemet
<ole_hasselbalch> ja wubi virke først da jeg fik hele systemet lagt over på en usb nøgle  der var vrøvl me md5 rutinerne altså checksummerne
<lars_t_h> iøvrigt rart at man sådan bare kan skifte delsystemer ud
<ole_hasselbalch> ja pulsadio virker fint på 10.10
<lars_t_h> nå vi snakker på den forkerte kanal, bruger du xchat nu?
<ole_hasselbalch> jeg er i gang med et stort projekt til fjernstyring af min amatørradio fra min bil så jeg kan snakke med folk over hele jorden
<ole_hasselbalch> aner det ikke
<lars_t_h> hvis ja så kør: /join #ubuntu-dk-snak
<decibyte> jeg tror ole er her via chatten på hjemmesiden
<lars_t_h> ok, decibyte
<decibyte> han hed i hvert fald ubuntubruger til at starte med
<ole_hasselbalch> deg hoppede ind som ubuntubruger2 og fik at vide at /nick skulle bruges
<lars_t_h> decibyte, jep gateway/freenode etc
<ole_hasselbalch> hvordan skifter vi ?
<lars_t_h> den er god nok
<ole_hasselbalch> ok skriver vi i rette forum ?
<lars_t_h> ole_hasselbalch, du skal først installere xchat programmet - så du ikke bruger websiden chatten
<lars_t_h> i termianl
<lars_t_h> *terminal
<ole_hasselbalch> vi er i alle tilfælde på freenode.net
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get install xchat
<lars_t_h> ja rigtigt
<ole_hasselbalch> ok det notere jeg mig lige
<ole_hasselbalch> sudo apt-get install xchat
<lars_t_h> du kan også bare bruge Ubuntu softwarecenter og søge med ordet xchat. jeg installerer xchat mens andre bruger en variant der hedder xchat-gnome
<ole_hasselbalch> men den kommer med nogle fejlmeddelelser
<lars_t_h> som er?
<ole_hasselbalch> moment
<ole_hasselbalch> Kunne ikke låse administrationsmappen
<ole_hasselbalch> og en masse mere vrøvl
<lars_t_h> ole_hasselbalch, så er det fordi du allerede har et andet pakke administrationsprogram åbent
<ole_hasselbalch> måske skal jeg hoppe helt ud her
<lars_t_h> man kan bruge en af gangen
<lars_t_h> ikke af web chatten det er lige meget
<ole_hasselbalch> ja sikkert jeps jeg skal lige have lukket
<lars_t_h> ole_hasselbalch, jeg ved tilfældigvis at der har været en del opdateringer idag, så se lige om Opdateringshåndtering er åbent
<ole_hasselbalch> stadig bøvl med det men har noteret mig sudo teksten
<ole_hasselbalch> Nej der er opdateret
<ole_hasselbalch> lars jeg smutter lidt og siger godnat tak for hyggeligt skrivsel
<lars_t_h> ole_hasselbalch, du kan jo prøve at genstate ubuntu, så får den opdateret ting der er geninstalleret
<lars_t_h> ole_hasselbalch, ok
<ole_hasselbalch> jeps
<lars_t_h> det er også ved at være sent
<ole_hasselbalch> 23.19 megen normal klokke
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<ole_hasselbalch> ciao
<lars_t_h> ses
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-03
<ABDK> God Morgen
<ABDK> Er andre også ramt af bus-strejken ?
<Munksgaard> Tog cyklen i stedet :-)
<ABDK> Jeg overvejede det faktisk godt - men cyklen er lidt medtaget efter vinteren og så er der utroligt langt :P
<[dmp]> ABDK, Munksgaard; psst, der er en #ubuntu-dk-snak til sniksnak :)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: ping
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, pong
<kristian-aalborg> hvis man gerne vil undersøge om ens harddiske er ok, hvilken metode anbefaler du så?
<kristian-aalborg> TLE: hej, længe siden
<[dmp]> kristian-aalborg: fsck?
<[dmp]> evt se i dmesg, om der er nogle io fejl, hvis du tror der er problemer
 * lars_t_h synes tager ordene ud af munden på mig
<lars_t_h> at [dmp] gør
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/ifHwkdj9
<kristian-aalborg> her er min dmesg
<kristian-aalborg> fsck bør være fra en livecd?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, nej - det kørende system
<lars_t_h> det du har installeret
<kristian-aalborg> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<kristian-aalborg> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<kristian-aalborg> den besked er jeg ikke så tryg ved ;)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jep du må ikke bruge det
<lars_t_h> så det er faktisk en art live skive du skal bruge men en alm live skive er måske ikke det bedste valg
<lars_t_h> bedre er måske systemrescue live cden
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, http://www.sysresccd.org/Download
<lars_t_h> brug den - den har en masse værktøjer i rescue kategorien
<kristian-aalborg> ah, den så jeg på i går
<kristian-aalborg> jeg HADER at skifte hdd, de må gerne snart lave en teknologi der holder så længe som resten af boksen
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.linux.com/news/software/developer/29068-apollo-11-story - den her har måske interesse, forresten
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, brug en ssd - de ved at være nede i en fornuftig pris nu
<[dmp]> ssd bliver da også slidt, så det hjælper da ikke?
<[dmp]> kristian-aalborg: du kan også sætte fsck til kun at tjekke (uden at rette fejl), så tror jeg at den sagents kan tjekke din disk selvom den er mounted.
<lars_t_h> ssd, klart, men de er mere robuste end end mekanik
<[dmp]> Jep, det er bedre. Men kristian-aalborg, burde evt se mere på backup-restore, så harddisk-skift blev nemt.
<kristian-aalborg> min installation er ikke mere end en uges tid gammel, så det er ikke det store problem
<[dmp]> Jep, backup-restore er overrated :)
<kristian-aalborg> prøver rescuecd nu
<kristian-aalborg> vi ses
<eee-bang> hej, her er kristian igen
<eee-bang> så er jeg på rescuecd, GUI mode
<Ubuntubruger4> ? hvordan sætter jeg 10.10 til permanetnopstart i lav grafik
<eee-bang> hej Ubuntubruger4
<eee-bang> jeg tror, du skal have det ind i grub
<eee-bang> eller vent... måske kan du bare sætte det op under instillinger for monitor?
<lars_t_h> eee-bang && Ubuntubruger4 det randr, xrandr eller grandr han kan installe det med: det første er et konsol program, og de 2 sidste er grafiske programmer
<lars_t_h> har du en properitær deriver skal du bruge dens indstillingsprogram i stedet for
<lars_t_h> *deriver/driver
<eee-bang> Ubuntubruger4, Preferences -- Monitor Settings?
<lars_t_h> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/xrandr.1.html
<lars_t_h> begynd med
<lars_t_h> xrandr -display $DISPLAY
<lars_t_h> og tilføj derefter de andre parametre
<lars_t_h> iøvrigt er xrandr der er konsol programmet, og grandr er det grafiske program, randr findes vist nok ikke
<Ubuntubruger4> Tak til alle. jeg prøver
<eee-bang> grrrr... to gb er virkelig i underkanten til et OS
<lars_t_h> eee-bang, jah, Ubuntu kører bedt på 4 GB synes jeg - men jeg udvikler også software så det er muligvis specielt
<eee-bang> det er det ikke, skal jeg hilse og sige ;)
<eee-bang> jeg er ved at lave alle mulige krumspring for at kunne opdatere en kernel
<eee-bang> hvis nogen har nogen idéer til ting man kan fjerne fra en vanilla (l)ubuntu så modtages det med kyshånd
<eee-bang> jeg har fjernet de ting, jeg kunne komme i tanke om
<AJenbo> jeg har det fint på 2, kommer sjællent over 1 i forbrug
<eee-bang> AJenbo, med X?!
<eee-bang> i så fald vil jeg gerne vide, hvordan du gør
<eee-bang> har kun det allermest basale
<AJenbo> det er bare en default installation og jeg surfer flittigt løst med 5 - 10 tabs
<AJenbo> lige nu har jeg 3 tabs og bruger under 400MB ram på systemet
<eee-bang> AJenbo, vi snakker hdd, ikke ram ;)
<eee-bang> jeg klarer mig også fint med en gb ram
<AJenbo> ups :)
<AJenbo> der har jeg så 120GB, do'h
<AJenbo> så ville jeg forslå squashfs med lzma
<eee-bang> jeg var også vantro et øjeblik
<eee-bang> AJenbo, det har jeg aldrig prøvet - er det svært/tungt?
<AJenbo> tænker du teknisk?
<AJenbo> det skulle ikke være så svært
 * eee-bang sidder med en Eee 2g surf, som er en virkelig svag maskine
<AJenbo> det kræver lidt ekstra cpu
<eee-bang> svært at sætte op og tungt at køre, mente jeg
<AJenbo> live cd (og usb) benytter squashfs men med gzip
<eee-bang> jep, det har jeg bemærket
<AJenbo> lzma er en lille bitte smule mere krævende men ca 20% mindre
<eee-bang> hmm
<AJenbo> en hage er så at squashfs er readonly, så du skal have en ext4 eller ligende til de ting du vil gemme
<eee-bang> hmm hmm
<AJenbo> efter et par opdateringer kan det så være en god ide at bage en ny squash for at spare plads
<eee-bang> jeg har selvfølgelig overvejet det, men det virker ret teknisk at komme ind i
<eee-bang> og det er essentielt, at systemet er til at finde ud af for den bruger, der får det
<AJenbo> tror ikke det betyder noget for end user
<eee-bang> AJenbo, jeg kan forresten anbefale lubuntu hvis du gerne vil udnytte ressourcerne maks
<eee-bang> overvejer faktisk selv at putte det på min desktop, der vist cirka er ligesom din
<eee-bang> hmm... jeg må vist hellere lige genstarte
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål
<eee-bang> ah tis
<eee-bang> fjernede synaptic, den tog så update-manager med sig i faldet
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, du glemte at skrive hvad dit spørgsmål var - vi kan ikke læse dine tanker
<Ubuntubruger6> er nu bruger og kan ikke installere netbook versionen på min datters computer, får denne besked "failed to created a file system"
<Ubuntubruger6> undskyld, skriver meget langsomt
<eee-bang> hej Ubuntubruger6 , hvordan installerer du?
<Ubuntubruger6> ny bruger..både langsom og kan heller i stave
<Ubuntubruger6> via usb stik
<eee-bang> ok
<lars_t_h> det går nok, vi stiller bare uddybende spørgsmål, hvis det bliver nødvendigt
<Ubuntubruger6> starter fint op, men når den skal lave file System går der noget galt
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, er det nyeste udgave af ubuntu du prøver at installere?
<Ubuntubruger6> tror det er noget partioneringen der går galt
<Ubuntubruger6> nyeste netbook version, lige hentet fra ubuntu hjemmeside
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ok - du bliver nok nødt til at tjekke om Ubuntu kan installere en boot-loader i det der kaldes MBR
<lars_t_h> hvad hedder din maskine modelnavn og hvem har produceret den?
<lars_t_h> for eksempel: Asus Eee 1002HA for at nævne en af mine egne små maskiner
<Ubuntubruger6> fujitsu siemens, amilio mini Ui 3520
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, jeg skal lige tjekke noget om der er kendte problemer med den maskine du har
<lars_t_h> det tager lidt tid
<Ubuntubruger6> ok
<Ubuntubruger6> får en fejlkode
<Ubuntubruger6> the ext4 file system creation in partion #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<Ubuntubruger6> når jeg så trykker på "OK"
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger6, hmm gad vide hvad det kan være
<Ubuntubruger6> Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<AJenbo> har du andre systemer installeret?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja, xp ...men nu virker den ikke mere ;-)
<AJenbo> ok så den død under installationen af ubuntu?
<AJenbo> skal vi se på at rede den?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja
<Ubuntubruger6> kunne være dejligt
<AJenbo> ok, start op fra live cd'en, og vælg prøv ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger6> usb
<AJenbo> og åben programmet gparted
<Ubuntubruger6> gør det noget?
<AJenbo> det er også ok :)
<AJenbo> jeg har i nogle få tilfæde set en maskine der satte usb som disk 1 men ellers har jeg ikke haft problemer når ført der er installeret
<AJenbo> det kan muligvis være du under installationen har valgt at formatere USB disken i stedet for harddisken
<AJenbo> sig til når du er inde...
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, synes ikke jeg kan finde noget nyttigt inde på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<lars_t_h> det er en blindgyde, du må godt tage over, AJenbo
<AJenbo> ok
<Ubuntubruger6> er lige ved at genstarte
<Ubuntubruger2> ??
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger2, hej og velkommen.
<Ubuntubruger2> Mange tak :)
<AJenbo> !!
<Ubuntubruger2> Er ny herinde og har sindsyg meget brug for hjælp :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, ok hvad er dit problem?
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger2 så er du jo det rigtige sted (forummet er nu også godt)
<Ubuntubruger6> nu står jeg ved billedet med vælg sprog og vælg opstarts måde, prøv eller installer
<lars_t_h> ja
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger6 og vælg dansk og prøv
<Ubuntubruger2> Min kæreste har en asus Eee pc series den har fra ny haft linux og derefter windows 7 installeret , da jeg skulle formatere den og gøre den klar til hendes eksamen vil den intet . Har prøvet at installere ubuntu 10.10 og har gået fint indtil den skal genstarte så' vil den kun boot igen .
 * AJenbo syndes ubuntulog er ireterende pga det er svært at tabe sig til nye ubuntubrugere
<Ubuntubruger2> må du da undskylde ? :/ hvis det er for meget jeg har skreven ? :/
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, her https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<lars_t_h> kan du se om der er noget med din maskine (det er også muligt at den ikke er nævnt)
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger2 hvad mener du med at du med at den kun vil boote?
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger2 det jeg skrev i tanke boblen har ikke noget med dig at gøre
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger2 tvært i mod skrive endelig nogle flere detaljer
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger6 er du ved at have startet maskinen op?
<Ubuntubruger6> ok, er inde i ubuntu nu..prøveversionen
<Ubuntubruger2> okay :) Jamen, den kommer en _ som blinker også skal jeg vælge en device som jeg kan boote fra ..
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger2 og ubuntubruger6 hvis i vil have et andet navn kan i gøre det ved at skrive /nick mitnavn
<Ubuntubruger2> den er ikke nævnt der Lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> det er boot loaderen
<lars_t_h> ok,, Ubuntubruger2
<lars_t_h> en boot loader er det stykke software som starter et styresystem op
<Ubuntubruger6> per
<lars_t_h> den hedder GRUB2
<AJenbo>  /nick per
<AJenbo> hej per :)
<Ubuntubruger2> okay, hvordan kan jeg få det op at kører sammen med når jeg ikke kan komme ind i systemet ?
<AJenbo> Guest91870,  system-administration-gparted partitionsprogram
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, det der lige er sket at der er en der har et registret brugernavn, og så bliver du smidt af som bruger per
<AJenbo> Guest91870, nå det ser ud til at "per" var optaget
<AJenbo> Guest91870, men hvis du åbner det program skulle du få en oversigt over hvilket partitioner der er oprettet på din harddisk
<lars_t_h> Guest91870, ^
<lars_t_h> ^ betyder læs den tekst jeg skrev før - bare så du lige ved hvad det betyder
<per2> hvor finder jeg programmet?
<Rocatis> har googlet - GRUB2 nu .. Noget jeg kan hente derinde fra ? Eller ?
<uvirtbot> lars_t_h: Error: "betyder" is not a valid command.
<lars_t_h> GRUB2 skal installeres af det system du booter op på fra disk det er ikke et almindeligt program
<eee-bang> flot noob-fejl, lars_t_h ;)
 * eee-bang laver bare pjat
<lars_t_h> taste-typo, og uvirtbot er du dum?
<lars_t_h> uvirtbot, ?
<uvirtbot> lars_t_h: Error: "?" is not a valid command.
 * lars_t_h driller uvirtbot
<AJenbo> Rocatis, hvad får du på listen af styre systemer?
<lars_t_h> eee-bang, ^
<Rocatis> styrersystemer ?
<AJenbo> per2, er ikke så vand til netbook, men tror du trykker på ubuntu symboloet øver til højre
<AJenbo> per2, ellers må det vær vinkelmåleren ok saksen nederest til venstre
<Rocatis> jeg kan slet ikke komme ind i noget igen efter jeg har genstartet fra færdig installation ?
<per2> saksen var bedre
<AJenbo> Rocatis, http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<AJenbo> Rocatis, prøv den guide til at geninstallere grub2
<AJenbo> Rocatis, kort fortalt skal du boot fra cd eller usb, åbne terminal og skrive "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc; sudo chroot /mnt; grub-install /dev/sda"
<per2> når jeg klikker på gparded kører den program i 2 sek. og hopper tilbage til skrivebordet
<AJenbo> per2, ok, det var da lidt irriterende, prøv at åbne en terminal i stedet
<per2> øhhh hvad for en
<AJenbo> per2, og så skriv "sudo fdisk -l"
<AJenbo> ter er den sorte kasse hvor du kan skrive kommandoer
<AJenbo> programmer-tilbehør-terminal
<AJenbo> tror også du kan starte den ved at trykke alt+f2 og skrive "gnome-terminal"
<Rocatis> Kan intet af hvad der står .. Den åbner fint og kan komme ind i bios men derefter sidder den fast .. Totalt ..
<AJenbo> per2, når du skrive den kommando vil du få en lang liste med informationer om dine partitioner, det jeg skal vide der fra er:
<AJenbo> /dev/sda3 13996 14593 4803435 5 Extended
<AJenbo> sda3 Extended
<AJenbo> og hvad der nu eller måtte være, som sda5 linux, sda1 NTFS
<AJenbo> Rocatis, har du startet op fra cd/usb?
<Rocatis> usb
<AJenbo> Rocatis, det lød da til du godt kunne det før
<AJenbo> Rocatis, så nu kan du heller ikke starte op fra USB?
<Rocatis> er kommet ind i starten igen :) kan vælge run ubuntu from usb :)
<AJenbo> Rocatis, det var bedere
<Rocatis> osv. skal jeg prøve at install on hard disk igen ?
<AJenbo> nej, så skal du køre den kommando jeg gav dig (det der stod i guiden)
<per2> kom ind via terminalen
<Rocatis> Du må undskylde jeg spørger så meget men er lidt dårlig til engelsk og har aldrig haft med "linux" og "ubuntu" at gøre før :(
<AJenbo> Rocatis, det skulle installere GRUB2 på din harddisk så den kan starte Ubuntu
<AJenbo> Rocatis, det er helt ok
<AJenbo> per2, ok så skal du skrive "sudo fdisk -l"
<per2> ok
<AJenbo> så skulle du få en masse linjer som starter med /dev/sd
<per2> desværre ikke
<AJenbo> hvad så?
<per2> fdisk: invalid option
<AJenbo> SÃ¥ har du ikke skrevet det sidste rigtigt
<AJenbo> det er et lille "L"
<per2> havde skrevet et
<Rocatis> et lille spørgsmål mere :) Hvordan installere jeg grub2 på harddisken når jeg ikke kan komme ind i noget system ? skal jeg installere Ubuntu først så uden at genstarte den ? eller er det nødvendigt ? :)
<per2> det var bedre
<AJenbo> Rocatis, du køre jo systemet fra usb, eller?
<AJenbo> Rocatis, og du har allerede installeret ubuntu, du mangler bare at få GRUB2 med.
<AJenbo> per2, ok, så skal jeg bare vide hvad de for skælige sd?? ender med på linjen
<Rocatis> booter grub2  så selv når jeg smider det over på usb ?
<AJenbo> Rocatis, er ikke helt sikker på hvad du mener, er din usb sda?
<per2> sda1 linien ender på linux   -    sda2 ender på extended    -    sda 5 ender på  linux / solaris
<AJenbo> Rocatis, du har startet op fra usb'en så nu har du et midlertidigt system du kan bruge til at reperere det system du har på din harddisk.
<Rocatis> årh . okay :D
<AJenbo> per2, så har du slette windows helt fra din maskine
<Rocatis> Se nu er jeg med :)
<Rocatis> Takker :)
<per2> ka heller ikke bruge det lort til noget ;-)
<AJenbo> per2, ok :)
<AJenbo> nå så behøves jeg ikke at have personlighed spaltning længere
<AJenbo> per2, 2 sec så ser jeg lige hvad der er den bedste vej frem for dig til at installere ubuntu
<per2> nede under ser det ud til der er en partionering mere ialt 4 gb   sdb1 ender her på W95 fat 32
<per2> det må være bills efterladendskaber
<per2> bill gates altså
<AJenbo> per2, det er den USB du køre fra
<per2> ok
<per2> bill er uskyldig
<AJenbo> per2, prøv at åben en mappe og se om ikke du har et ??GB filsystem i venstre side
<AJenbo> se om du kan åbne det.
<per2> øhhh mappe
<AJenbo> ja altså den orange ting i menuen til venstre
<AJenbo> ikke i terminalen
<AJenbo> der hvor man kan se ens filer etc.
<AJenbo> nautilus
<per2> den skriver på engelsk, selv om vi bad om dansk
<per2> examples
<per2> er det den
<per2> jeg er en tumpe, jeg ved det godt
<AJenbo> per2, der er desværre ikke plads til dansk på cd billedet (iso), så det er kun installationen og tastaturet der er dansk.
<AJenbo> når man installere henter den sprog pakkerne så det installerede system er på dansk
<AJenbo> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1010netbook-large_006.jpg
<AJenbo> på det billed er der kun 1 harddisk i listen til venstre, du skulle gerne have 2
<per2> kan ikke åbne mappen
<per2> kan godt åbne nogen af de andre mapper
<eee-bang> lige et hurtigt spørgsmål: er det farligt at afbryde midt i sudo fsck -vcc /dev/sda5??
<AJenbo> eee-bang, det burde det ikke være, jeg tror ikke det involvere skrivning at tjekke efter bad blacks, men jeg er ikke ekspert
<kjoller> AJenbo: Tak for at være hurtig.
<AJenbo> det kunne selfølige også være den var i gang med at flytte data fra en bad block
<AJenbo> kjoller, det er da ingen årsag :)
<AJenbo> per2, ok så tror jeg godt jeg ved hvad vi skal gøre nu.
<kjoller> Jeg kunne ikke finde hverken v eller c i manpagen til fsck, men det er velsagtens fordi den skal findes i en filsystem-specifik manpage
<per2> lyder godt
<AJenbo> per2, start installationen
<AJenbo> når du kommer til der hvor du skal vælge hvordan du vil installere skal du vælge advanceret partitionering
<AJenbo> http://www.hackourlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Ubuntu-10.10_0141.jpeg
<AJenbo> vælg sda1 og tryk change, sæt "mount as" til "/"
<AJenbo> og sæt et hak ud for "format" ved den.
<per2> nu kom der en warning
<per2> den som jeg har set før, men der kom den først et stykke inde i instalationen
<AJenbo> per2, ok hvad var det den var?
<per2> error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<AJenbo>  Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<AJenbo> arh du fik den skrevet :)
<AJenbo> 2 sec
<per2> ja,men det tog jo også lidt tid
<eee-bang> AJenbo, den her kommando fikser også ting
<per2> lyder som computeren stadig har gang i et eller andet
<AJenbo> per2, tror det er en skrive fejl på disken
<decibyte> per2: må jeg lige blande mig og spørge hvad det er for en computer?
<per2> fujitsu siemens amilo mini ui 3520
<AJenbo>  amilio mini Ui 3520
<decibyte> okay
<AJenbo> he he jeg er ikke hurtig nok :)
<decibyte> er det med gammeldags harddisk i eller ssd?
<per2> tror det er en harddisk
<decibyte> okay
<AJenbo> per2, kan du høre når den arbejder?
<per2> ja
<per2> 120 gb
<per2> nu kom den ind i tildel drevplads
<decibyte> jeg erindrer svagt at have haft nogle lign problemer med min eee pc 900. der hjalp det at skrive 0'er til hele disken. men det er ssd. jeg ved ikke om det samme gælder for en alm. hdd.
<AJenbo> ok så er det en gamldags harddisk
<decibyte> så jeg har nok ikke noget klogt at byde ind med alligevel :(
<per2> et skema med tre linier
<per2> øverste linie " /dev/sda1 " der står ikke noget ud for den
<per2> Anden linie  ups det var forkert, se bort fra øverste linie
<per2> starter forfra
<per2> Øverste linie " /dev/sda der står ingenting ud for
<per2> anden linie " dev/sda1" der står 115110 mb
<AJenbo> ok den skal sættes til format og /
<AJenbo> per2, jeg ville nok prøve at nulle disken og scanne den for defekter
<per2> Tredje linie  " dev/sda5   Type . swap   og 4920mb
<AJenbo> der er hvertfalg noget der ikke er helt i orden med den
<eee-bang> hej kjoller
<AJenbo> det kan desværre godt tage meget lang tid at gøre.
<per2> ok, hvordan gør man det
<AJenbo> per2, luk installationen
<eee-bang> http://bit.ly/azptwY - det er denne guide jeg følger, nederste del
<AJenbo> åben programmet disk utility, system-administration
<AJenbo> per2, hvad står der så ud for SMART-status: ?
<per2> når jeg går ind i disk utility kommer der en frem der hedder storage devices, ikke noget med system
<per2> her er harddisken så nævnt
<AJenbo> per2, vælg disken, du finder SMART-status yderst til høre
<per2> not supported
<AJenbo> :(, det er ikke lige så let som man kunne ønske
<AJenbo> SMART kan være slået fra i BIOS, men ved mindre du ved hvordan man ændre ting der inde og har tid til at reboote igen så tror jeg vi går videre til at scanne disken.
<per2> har tidligere været inde i bios på andre computere
<per2> men lad os scanne
<per2> har hele dagen
<per2> er det her jeg gør det?
<AJenbo> per2, tror vi skal tilbage til terminalen
<per2> ja, denved jeg jo hvor er
<per2> jeg lærer jo meget idag
<AJenbo> :)
<per2> og du får sat din tålmodighed på en prøve GG
<AJenbo> sudo gparted /dev/sda -W /dev/sda
<per2> skal jeg skrive det
<AJenbo> ja
<per2> glibmm - ERROR
<AJenbo> ups det er hvis heller ikke helt rigtig
<per2> aborting...
<AJenbo> sudo apt-get install gpart
<per2> pakke lister færdig   opbygger afhængighedstræ   læser tilstandoplysninger  færdig
<per2> pakken gpart har ingen tilgængelig version, med der refereres til den i en anden pakke. det kan betyde at denne pakke blevet overflødiggjort eller kun kan hentes fra andre kilder
<per2> E: pakken " gpart" har ingen installationskandidat
<AJenbo> åben ubuntu softwarecenter
<per2> ok
<AJenbo> rediger-softwarekilder sørg for der er hak ud for de 4 første
<AJenbo> håber det er ok, jeg kommer til at skrive en del af det med de danske menu navne :/
<per2> kan ikke finde rediger
<AJenbo> menuen heder edit
<AJenbo> software sources
<AJenbo> ellers så prøv at søge efter "gpart", og tryk på "Show 2 technical items" nederst på skærmen.
<per2> har fundet den, der var hak ud for 1,3,5
<per2> skal jeg fjerne den fra 5
<AJenbo> nej
<per2> den skriver noget om cd rom/dvd
<per2> revert eller close
<AJenbo> ?
<per2> maverick meerkat  til cd rom
<per2> er det et spil
<dmcn> det er din ubuntu-version, formentlig :)
<AJenbo> maverick meerkat er kode navnet på ubuntu 10.10
<per2> ok, godt du er tålmodig
<per2> revert eller close
<AJenbo> det er et dyre navn og og et udsangs ord i alfabetisk ræke følge
<AJenbo> forige var lucid lynx og næste er natty narwal
<per2> smart
<AJenbo> står der mere?
<AJenbo> jeg for står ikke hvad den spørg om
<AJenbo> "cd: luk eller fortryd"
<AJenbo> det er alt jeg så
<per2> jeg lukker
<AJenbo> jeg vil tro luk, men det er lidt et løst gæt
<AJenbo> ok
<per2> så er der et par grønne pile der drejer rundt
<per2> så er de færdige
<AJenbo> ok så er den ved at hænte program listen
<AJenbo> ok
<AJenbo> så kan du lukke den og så tilbage til terminalen
<AJenbo> det du gjorde var at åktivere et støre software arkiv
<AJenbo> Jeg har læst op på en masse i mens
<AJenbo> der er 2 veje vi kan vælge
<per2> hvad gør jeg nu
<AJenbo> 1: Slet partitions tabellen og prøv at installer igen
<AJenbo> 2: Scanne hele harddisken for fejl (det tager laaaange tid, hvor dan bare skal stå for sig selv)
<per2> Hvorda sletter jeg tabellen
<per2> og hvor
<AJenbo> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<AJenbo> dd er et program til at kopiere data på blok enheder (diske)
<AJenbo> de første 512 bytes på en disk er partitions tabellen og bootloader
<AJenbo> så når du har kørt den kommando er de blevet over skrevet med 0.
<AJenbo> så skal du prøve at starte installationen af ubuntu hvor du vælger "installer på hele disken"
<per2> permission denied
<per2> skriver den
<AJenbo> ups
<AJenbo> glemte sudo først
<AJenbo> så bare skriv "sudo !!"
<per2> sudo !!
<AJenbo> !! er en lille genvej til hvis man glemte at skrive sudo forand forige kommando
<AJenbo> det skulle nemmelig have været:
<AJenbo> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<AJenbo> sudo giver administrations rettigheder.
<AJenbo> gik det?
<per2> to 1 sek
<per2> tog 1 sekund
<AJenbo> ja 512 bytes er ikke meget :)
<per2> ka det passe
<per2> ok
<per2> ska jeg prøve forfra med installering nu?
<AJenbo> ja
<per2> hele disken
<AJenbo> mener den du skal vælge heder "Slet og brug hele disken"
<AJenbo> hvis den også fejler så må vi skanne disken for fejl
<AJenbo> kommandoen til det er:
<AJenbo> badblocks -sv /dev/sda
<AJenbo> så må du oprette en trå på forummet og skrive resultatet
<per2> den er igang nu
<AJenbo> men nu har vi også været i gang i 2½ time
<per2> det er spændende
<AJenbo> Ja meget :)
<per2> er du træt af mig
<per2> nu er den der hvor den er stoppet de andre gange
<AJenbo> per2, nej, og vi er da heller ikke kærste?
<per2> og der stoppede den
<AJenbo> :(
<AJenbo> sage du ikke også der var problemer med at installere windows?
<per2> nej, computeren kørte inden, men hun har haft den i 1½ år nu, og syntes den var blevet langsom.
<AJenbo> ok
<AJenbo> så var det nok en anden
<AJenbo> nå men så lad os scanne den disk
<per2> min bror har lige instaleret linux for et par måneder siden, og han er svært tilpas, derfor ville jeg også prøve med det
<AJenbo> :)
<AJenbo> badblocks -wsv /dev/sda
<per2> ingen sudo
<AJenbo> nå jo, do'h
<decibyte> hehe
<AJenbo> w gør den forsøger at rette det, så giver en status, v skriver en masse detaljer under vejs
<per2> det er ikke sikkert at bruge badblocks skriver den
<AJenbo> giver den en begrundelse?
<per2> systemmet bruger den
<AJenbo> jeg tror bare det er fordi vi har w og den der for kan komme til at ændre data på disken, men det har du jo ikke
<AJenbo> arh
<AJenbo> hmm
<per2> w
<AJenbo> ls -1 /media && ls -1 /mnt
<per2> der er w i teksten
<AJenbo> i hvilken tekst?
<per2> badblocks -wsv /dev/sda
<AJenbo> ja
<AJenbo> hvad får du hvis du køre ls -1 /media && ls -1 /mnt
<per2> sudo også
<AJenbo> nej
<AJenbo> ls -1 /media; ls -1 /mnt
<AJenbo> gør det sammen men er kortere
<AJenbo> hvis ikke den skriver noget tilbage vil jeg forslå du genstarter og så køre den anden kommando
<AJenbo> badblocks -wsv /dev/sda
<AJenbo> det vil tage ca 1 time på din maskine
<eee-bang> AJenbo, måske var badblocks den interessante kommando for mig, ikke fsck?
<AJenbo> eee-bang, hvad var grunden til at du kørete fsck?
<AJenbo> fsck tjekker kun en partition, men badblock tager hele disken.
<AJenbo> fsck tjeker for fejl i filsystemet, badblock finder kun beskadiget sektoere
<per2> genstarter
<eee-bang> AJenbo, min computer skaber sig - genstarter uden varsel
<eee-bang> jeg troede jeg havde fået has på det ved at rense den indeni, men så i dag loggede den mig af gnome uden at jeg havde bedt om det
<eee-bang> finder fsck også fysiske fejl?
<eee-bang> anyway, nu kører jeg en fsck -vvv på den, som jeg vist sagde før
<eee-bang> sorry, det står jo lige foran mig
<eee-bang> "checking for bad blocks"
 * eee-bang vil have en lur
<AJenbo> eee-bang, tror godt fsck kan sættes til at søge efter fysiske fejl
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, ved du hvor det er man henter natty alfa2?
<AJenbo> eee-bang, men det vil jo ikke afsløre om der er noget fejl i din swap partition
<lars_t_h> der er iikke noget linki NattyreleaseSchedule endnu
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, google:"ubuntu daily live"
<lars_t_h> ok
<AJenbo> eee-bang, ok du fandt den :)
<AJenbo> eee-bang, har du kørt en ram test?
<AJenbo> hvis du får løst til at lave en squashfs, så installer på en disk på din stationær maskine, smid alt ud du ikke skal bruge opdater, og så komprimer den.
<AJenbo> jeg er ikke helt sikker på om kernen kommer med lzma som standard så måske er det letter bare at bruge gzip
<AJenbo> hmm er det en hentydning når google vil have at man skal bevise man ikke er en robot før man kan få lov at lave flere google søgninger?
<per2> permission denied while trying to determine device size
<AJenbo> sudo badblocks -wsv /dev/sda
<AJenbo> ?
<per2> not saft
<per2> not safe to run
<per2> dev/sda er i brug af systemet
<AJenbo> per2, kan du gennemtvinge den?
<per2> hvordan
<AJenbo> det var et spørgsmål :)
<AJenbo> prøv uden w
<AJenbo> sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda
<per2> så kører den
<per2> :)
<AJenbo> ok, det betyder så at den ikke vil rette de fejl den finder, men så finder vi da ud om det er det der er problemet
<per2> 65%
<lars_t_h> hej per2 - ja det tager meget laaaang tid
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, så blev min færdig med at scanne min bærbar, 5 bad sektors
<AJenbo> det er self. ikke så godt men da den er bygget af skrot syndes jeg det er til at leve med.
<lars_t_h> ja
<AJenbo> smart data har også ændret sig nu, fra ingen fejl til 1 afventende badsektor
<AJenbo> kunne være jeg lige skulle gøre det samme med min 1TB disk som allerede reaportere om 70 badsektore :(
<MikeDK> AJenbo, hvad bruger du til at scanne med?
<AJenbo> badblocks i terminialen
<MikeDK> k
<AJenbo> 1 tb disken er barer smart data
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan jeg angive sprog for systemet gennem en terminal, jeg får fejlen perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<nikolaj_basher> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<nikolaj_basher> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<nikolaj_basher> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<nikolaj_basher> Package `locales' is not installed and no info is available.
<nikolaj_basher> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<nikolaj_basher> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<nikolaj_basher> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is not installed
<nikolaj_basher> root@vps:~# LANG
<AJenbo> nikolaj_basher, er den fejl ikke nettop at den ikke kan finde dansk og der for skifter til engesk (C)?
<Ubuntubruger9> ? kan start i "lav grafik tilstand" lægges ind i boot. så virker programmet
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, hvilket program?
<AJenbo> hvis du ikke vil have der skal være 3d acceleration så slå det fra
<Ubuntubruger9> ubuntu
<AJenbo> og hvis 2d driveren ikke virker så fjerne den
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, du bliver nok lige nød til at starte med at beskrive dit problem
<Ubuntubruger9> hvordan?
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, skriv hvad det er der ikke vil som du vil
<nikolaj_basher> AJenbo, jo det er det men skal jeg så bare installere den danske pakke? og så er problemet fikset. Trorede bare det var fordi LC_Ctype ikke var defineret som LA_ALL
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg kan ikke starte programmet, uden at bruge "shift" og starte i (recovery mode) og derefter i lav grafik
<AJenbo> ok, tror det er lidt forvirende at kalde et styre system for et program
<AJenbo> bare kald det ubuntu
<per2> ja, så kom konen hjem...du skal ikke lukke computeren...nej nej...7 min. og så er der lukket
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, det lyder som om der er problemer med din driver så lad os fikse det i stedet for at prøve at deaktivere grafiksystemet, ellers ville du også ende med at ikke alle programmer ville kunne køre
<AJenbo> per2, kender det godt :(
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, start med at åbne en terminal (programmer-tilbehør-terminal)
<per2> 95% men kører i perioder langsomt
<AJenbo> og skriv "lspci | grep -i VGA"
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, (kopier det så slipper du for at skrive forkert)
<AJenbo> så skriv hvad du får som svar her ind, så skal jeg se på hvordan vi hurtigt fikser dit problem
<Ubuntubruger9> Svar 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G550 AGP (rev1)
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, kan du uddybe hvad du mener med at den ikke kan starte?
<AJenbo> får du bare sort skærm, for lille billed, eller mærkelig farver, nogen fejl beskeder, eller går den bare i stå?
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, denne kommando skulle fikse problemet for dig:
<AJenbo> sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-mga
<Ubuntubruger9> ved opstart sort felt til højre, derefter sort skærm, så misfarvning til venstre, derefter pån farvet skærm.
<AJenbo> ok, prøv at kør min kin kommando og genstart
<Ubuntubruger9> Tak jeg prøver
<cromag> hvad sker der for man vil fjerne evolution-data-server-comon vil markere nærmest hele ubuntu desktop + det løse til removal ?
<cromag> godt nok dårligt formuleret :D
<AJenbo> kalenderen i panelet er afhængi af den pakke
<cromag> jeg prøver igen. Når jeg vælger at ville fjerne evolution-data-server-comon, vil synaptics også fjerne ubuntu-desktop og flere ting som ikke virker så rart.
<cromag> ooh
<AJenbo> der er en masse der bruger den til at komunikere igennem
<cromag> kalenderen ?
<cromag> eller pakken
<cromag> ah, det gør mig ingen forskel.
<Ubuntubruger0> hello
<Ubuntubruger0> hej
<AJenbo> ja ok det kunne jeg så ikke følge med på
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger5, hej og velkommen
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger5, var du også lige inde for et øje blik siden?
<Ubuntubruger5> Til dagens mand i skysovs <AJenbo> tusind tak NU kørere det bare for Ubuntu og mig Tak
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger5, glad for det hjalp :)
<AJenbo> matrox ser desværre ikke ud til at have vedlige holdt deres driver siden 2006 :(
<AJenbo> per2, det at den godt kan være lidt ujæv kunne tyde på den finder noget
<Ubuntubruger5> Nu virker de to andre maskiner også. Hvilken dag.  Nu bliver pensionisterne glade
<per2> AJenbo<er nødt til at smutte, har en vigtig hockeykamp om lidt. 1000 tak for hjælpen indtil nu. Kan jeg finde dig igen i morgen?
<AJenbo> per2, muligvis, jeg hænger ud her en del, men ellers så skriv på vores forum, der læser jeg alt
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, kan du hjælpe mig med mit sprogproblem
<askhl_> nikolaj_basher: der bruges en anden miljøvariabel end tidligere
<askhl_> nikolaj_basher: tror det er LANGUAGE
<asger> ?spørgsmål. Min Open Office har store problemer. Menuerne bliver sorte og skraverede, så man ikke kan læse dem
<MikeDK> lyder mest som et grafikproblem, KAN osse være selve temaet der gør det, prøv at skifte tema og se om det skulle hjælpe på problemet
<MikeDK> menulinien->system->indstillinger->udseende
<MikeDK> og prøv at vælge et andet tema og start openoffice igen og se om det har fikset det
<ole_oz6oh> god aften
<MikeDK> godaften ole_oz6oh
<ole_oz6oh> jammen sørme om der er nogen der svarer tak
<ole_oz6oh> er der nogen her der ved noget om pascal porte og gpc
<ole_oz6oh> jeg kan godt lave et simpelt adderingsprogram med gcp men porteudtrykket finder jeg ikke
<ole_oz6oh> i gcc går det fint
<ole_oz6oh> mikeDK hvor gemmer du dig i danmark ? jeg bor i ballerup
<MikeDK> østerbro
<ole_oz6oh> ok det er jo ikke så langt væk
<MikeDK> nej, kommer faktisk forbi ballerup engang imellem, når jeg skal i sommerhuset i Jyllinge
<ole_oz6oh> mikeDK hvorfor skifter du fra rød til blå??
<asger> MikeDK, tak for svar, Mike. Det hjalp nu ikke lige. Hvad kan jeg gøre ved det mulige grafikproblem?
<MikeDK> ???
<MikeDK> ole_oz6oh, ??
<MikeDK> fra rød til blå??
<ole_oz6oh> ja ude i venstre side startede du som rød men nu er du blå
<lars_t_h> hej igen ole_oz6oh
<ole_oz6oh> du blev måske beroliget da jeg dukkede op hi hi
<lars_t_h> Google er din ven: http://wiki.freepascal.org/Hardware_Access#Using_ioperm_to_access_ports_on_Linux
<MikeDK> nåååh det er når jeg skriver dit irc-navn med i beskeden, så highlighter den det i rødt
<ole_oz6oh> lars ja men der står kun noget om gcc
<MikeDK> så hvis jeg skriver ole_oz6oh, så vil sætningen være rød for dig
<ole_oz6oh> MikeDK ok så har jeg forklaringen
<ole_oz6oh> Jeps stemmer tak
<ole_oz6oh> Jeg er utrolig sjældent på her
<MikeDK> var så lidt
<ole_oz6oh> Jo men du ved man skal lære så længe man har en lever
<lars_t_h> ole_oz6oh,
<lars_t_h>  {$IFDEF Linux}
<lars_t_h>  function ioperm(from: Cardinal; num: Cardinal; turn_on: Integer): Integer; cdecl; external 'libc';
<lars_t_h>  {$ENDIF}
<lars_t_h>  
<lars_t_h>     * "from" represents the first port to be accessed.
<lars_t_h>     * "num" is the number of ports after the first to be accessed, so ioperm($220, 8, 1) will give access for the program for all ports between and including $220 and $227.
<lars_t_h> After linking to IOPerm you can port[<Address>] to access the ports.
<lars_t_h>  
<lars_t_h>  {$IFDEF Linux}
<lars_t_h>    i := ioperm($220, 8, 1);
<lars_t_h>    port[$220] := $00;
<lars_t_h>    myLabel.Caption := 'ioperm: ' + IntToStr(i);
<lars_t_h>    i := Integer(port[$220]);
<lars_t_h>    myOtherLabel.Caption := 'response: ' + IntToStr(i);
<lars_t_h>  {$ENDIF}
<lars_t_h> så
<ole_oz6oh> Lars ok jeg kikker lidt mere på sagen. I c programmeringen har jeg ingen problemer  kun dem jeg selv laver
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<ole_oz6oh> lars skægt nok kan den ikke lide port udtrykket men man skal nok gennemgå det lidt mere med sig selv
<lars_t_h> ok, det er rigtig længe siden jeg rodede med Pascal - det var vist før Linux eksisterede
<ole_oz6oh> lars rigtigt men jeg har nogle gode gamle programmer jeg forsøger at lkke over i gcc
<ole_oz6oh> lokke
<lars_t_h> ole_oz6oh, der er en oversætter der kan lave pascal til c den hedder vist p2c
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h ja jeg kender den men den er nu ikke særlig kløgtig
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h  men den giver da en et pust af sandhed
<lars_t_h> ole_oz6oh, det er de færreste programmer der er alt for smarte og i praksis behøver man altid at tjekke at det oversatte program er semantisk korrekt - altså virker på nøjagtig samme måde
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h nej men der har du da ret. Jeg vil bare forsøge at genskabe et specielt program fra turbopascal til den pascal som virker i gpc
<ole_oz6oh> lars  hvis jeg kan
<lars_t_h> ok, jeg har vist nævnt det: Der er også fpc
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h ja jeg forsøger osse med den samt lazarus
<lars_t_h> ole_oz6oh, iøvrigt så er det kodede jeg pastede fra en side under FreePascal Compileren - fpc - så det er muligt at det ikke virker med ghc
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h men jeg bliver nog stående ved gcc  den hører mest hjemme i  UNIX
<lars_t_h> du skulle prøve at oversætte med clang, samme argumenter, men meget bedre fejlmeddelser
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h gør ikke noget jeg er tålmodig
<lars_t_h> *samme argumenter som ved gcc
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h ok jeg prøver da de forskellige muligheder, men må nok sige at pascal ikke rigtig tilhører linux
<lars_t_h> det kan man godt sige - den moderne pascal kommer vel fra Borland som prøvede at lave noget platform neutralt
<lars_t_h> Jeg tænker især på ObjectPascal
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h  har selv hentet turbopascal7 fra piratbay og den kører fint på min gamle win98 maskine
<lars_t_h> som ejg havde fingrene i fra 1 februar 2008 og 1/2 år frem
<ole_oz6oh> ikke så godt på xppro
<lars_t_h> tysss, ikke nævne piratkopiering her eller andre steder også forum - du risikerer at blive bannet smidt af
<ole_oz6oh> alle jeg smutter lidt igen  hej hekj og tak
<ole_oz6oh> ok men den er frigivet det kan man læse på internettet
<ole_oz6oh> men tak alligevel
<lars_t_h> ok troede den stadig var under ophavsret
<ole_oz6oh> lars_t_h nej 7 er for gammel siger de
<lars_t_h> ok
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-04
<Ubuntubruger8> hej ... jeg er MEGET ny" og skulle prøve Ubunto,men du en min computer gået ned :o( for kun en sort skræm og om at sætte boottable disk i og det gør jeg via usb pind men det vil den ikke :o( nogen der ved hvad jeg skal gøre ??
<sound-natty> Ubuntubruger8: lad os atarte helt fra starten.... hvad har du gjort og hvordan... gerne så mange detaljer som muligt
<Ubuntubruger8> Havde windows 7 stater på min lille bærbar og ville lægge ubunto ind via usb men så gik det galt da jeg skulle genstarte,nu kommer kan jeg ikke komme ind i coputeren,den skriver sætte boottable disk iog det har jeg prøvet men den this is not a boottable disk
<sound-natty> hvordan prøvede du at installere ubuntu? fra windows, eller bootede du fra usb?
<sound-natty> og hvilken maskine er det helt præcis?
<Ubuntubruger8> fra usb og der er en "medion"E1222"
<Ubuntubruger8> bliver lige nød til og "lægge"på,men vil meget gerne have hjælp !!
<jil> hello
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-05
<kristian-aalborg> lhavelund: laver du marketing for ubuntu?
<kristian-aalborg> spørger bare af interesse...
<Ubuntubruger8> ? printdriver: Hvor gemmer jeg en downloadet printdriver så jeg kan installere den. jeg har en Canon Pixma IP3600. den findes på Canon
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-06
<Ubuntubruger7> Hey
<Ubuntubruger7> Nogle vånge ?
<Ubuntubruger7> VÃ¥gne ?
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg kan ikke huske hvad det program som kan sætte grub valg grafik i ubuntu
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan jeg jeg definerer systemets sprog dpkg-reconfigure locals kan ikke gøre det den siger den ikke kan sætte det fordi sproget ikke er installeret, så den falder tilbage til standard. så hvordan kan jeg gå ind og sige den skal bruge det sprog der er installeret?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål: hvis man køre mysql_secure_installation skyder man sig ikke i foden for så kan man vel ikke logge ind som admin externt? og der er jo den eneste måde man kan ændre ting på hvis man ikke har adgang lokalt til serveren tilgår den nemlig via ssh og web front
<lars_t_h_> nikolaj_basher, php-myadmin via web server, og hold mysql til kun at lytte på localhost
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h_, så det er altså en god ide at køre mysql-secure_installation
<lars_t_h_> kender ikke den pakke, men at køre mysql serveren med anden adgang end fra localhost vil jeg ikke anbefale
<lars_t_h_> nikolaj_basher, nogen kan eller lægge din database server ned i et DOS eller DDOS angreb
<lars_t_h_> *eller/ellers
<Ubuntubruger2> God aften allesammen fra helsingborg
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har lige installeret det nye ubuntu 10.10 på min gammle acer og har lidt bøvl at kobble på nettet....har nemlig ingen brebånd kabel men trådløst og mobil bredbåd som backup..
<AJenbo> god aften, også selv om jeg ikke er fra helsingborg ;)
<Ubuntubruger2> skal jeg downloade driver upgrades og brænde på disk eller er det måske easy way out
<AJenbo> hmm hvad er dit netkort?
<Ubuntubruger2> det aner jeg ikke desværre
<AJenbo> åben terminalen
<AJenbo> programmer-tilbehør-terminal
<Ubuntubruger2> k og
<AJenbo> og så skrivlspci | grep -i network
<AJenbo> lspci | grep -i network
<AJenbo> det vil vise hvilket net kort du har
<Ubuntubruger2>  nice og
<AJenbo> Kopier det her ind så jeg kan se det ;)
<Ubuntubruger2> det er på mit anden bærbar ved siden af
<AJenbo> hmm ok, jeg kan også give dig en længere kommando hvor du skal give mig en kortere linje
<Ubuntubruger2> k go
<AJenbo> lspci -nn | grep -i network
<Ubuntubruger2> ja
<AJenbo> ved du hvordan du skriver | ?
<Ubuntubruger2> ups troede det var mellemrum
<AJenbo> så skal jeg bare have det der ligner [8086:4220]
<AJenbo> det er Alt Gr + ' (den ved siden slet tasten)
<Ubuntubruger2> hm jeg giver op kan ik finde ud af det der
<AJenbo> og, så kan du få den uden
<AJenbo> lspci -nn
<AJenbo> så skal du bare selv finde linjen
<AJenbo> den anden del er bare et filter så den kun viser netværks kort
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen DBAN-entusiaster til stede?
<kristian-aalborg> kan ikke finde ud af, om den snuser en skjult recovery-partition op
<Ubuntubruger2> k er detværkskort det der svarer til Ethernet controller eller Network controller
<AJenbo> ethernet er kablet
<MikeDK> check lige om usb-modeswitch er installeret
<Ubuntubruger2> network controller 0280 broadcom Corporation BCM4318 (air force one 54g) 802.11g wireless Lan Controller 14e4:4318 (rev 02)
<AJenbo> usb-modeswitch skal bruges for at bruge et 3G-modem
<MikeDK> aka mobilt bredbånd
<AJenbo> air force one, uha det lyder fint :)
<MikeDK> hehe
<AJenbo> det var nu kun nødvendigt med 14e4:4318
<Ubuntubruger2> sorry
<Ubuntubruger2> noob
<Ubuntubruger2> k hvad gør jeg så
<AJenbo> nej nej, det gjore bare jeg ikke skulle slå det op
<AJenbo> du får brug for firmware-b43-installer
<AJenbo> muligvis også 2 andre pakker
<AJenbo> b43-fwcutter
<AJenbo> yep tror bare det er de 2
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger2, skal jeg finde links til dem for dig?
<AJenbo> http://ubuntu.hitsol.net/ubuntu//pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_013-2_i386.deb
<AJenbo> http://ubuntu.ynet.sk/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/b/b43-fwcutter/firmware-b43-installer_4.150.10.5-4_all.deb
<AJenbo> hvis du henter dem og installere dem på maskinen skulle du kunne komme på det trådløse efter en genstart
<AJenbo> nå ja selv tak :(
<decibyte> haha :)
<kristian-aalborg> hej alle
<kristian-aalborg> okay, det her fatter jeg ikke... jeg har en GB på 40 gb og DBAN siger 34 GB... hvis jeg omregner 40 GB til decimaler, bliver det 37... ergo er der forsvundet 3 gb?
<dmcn> kristian-aalborg, jeg har ingen anelse om hvad DBAN er, men har du luret på disken med gparted for at se om der er skjulte partitioner? :)
<kristian-aalborg> dmcn, nej - det bliver næste ting jeg gør
<kristian-aalborg> dban = Darren's Boot And Nuke, som skulle slette alt fuldstændigt
<kristian-aalborg> jeg læset et sted, at det gav en bedre installation, men ved ikke om der er noget om snakken
<dmcn> det lyder mærkeligt - at slette alt på disken bør ikke gøre nogen forskel
<kristian-aalborg> ved ikke, jeg ville også umiddelbart tro at gparted var nok
<kristian-aalborg> kan dog huske, at det var ret vigtigt i windows-dagene
<kristian-aalborg> DBAN skriver alt over med nuller tre gange, tror jeg
<dmcn> kristian-aalborg, jeg har aldrig brugt lignende tools til installation, og jeg har aldrig haft problemer
<dmcn> heller ikke på windows
<kristian-aalborg> det er heldigvis mange år siden, men husker det som om der var noget med at en forhenværende installation ikke altid blev helt slettet
<kristian-aalborg> hmmm.... gparted siger 34,2 gb
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-30
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der en måde jeg kan afinstallere lamp serveren, når jeg ikke har admin password til mysql root
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, det nemmeste er nok at ændre root-passwordet for mysql
<dmcn> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<jarlen> Der skulle ikke være noget i vejen for at fjerne mysql uden at have admin passwordet, det bør kunne klares med din computers normale root password
<jarlen> Men når Linux er en del af LAMP-stakken er det måske lidt overkill at fjerne hele stakken
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, det virker i hvertfald ikke optimalt
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, så lykkes det, efter jeg skiftede password
<Danielsp> Hej :)
<[dmp]> Danielsp: snik-snak sker i #ubuntu-dk-snak :)
<Danielsp> Ahh Ok. Vidste jeg ikke. Det er første gang jeg er her :-)
<TLE> Danielsp: velkommen til
<Danielsp> Tusind tak :)
<Krumle> Heysan, er det her der er møde i aften?
<pixiarvai_> Krumle, det er på #ubuntu-dk-moede
<Krumle> takker
<pixiarvai> så lidt
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-31
<Ubuntubruger9> godaften
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg har et problem på Ubuntu 11.10 med at jeg ikke kan logge på nem-id. hverken på min bank eller e-boks.
<Ubuntubruger9> den åbner godt nok applet'en men den siger hver gang at mit brugernavn eller kode er forkert
<Ubuntubruger9> og det er 110% den rigtige kode og brugernavn
<Ubuntubruger9> er der nogen der har haft et lignende problem?
<[dmp]> Nej, her plejer den at have god grund hvis den siger at brugernavn/kode er forkert.. Og hvis den ikke siger det - virker det normalt
<Ubuntubruger9> hmm mystisk. Hvis jeg booter en anden Pc med windows og logger på med samme brugernavn og kode virker det OK
<Ubuntubruger9> men er desværre lige blevet blocket i 24 timer :S
<[dmp]> hehe :) har du kigget paa deres support-side?
<Ubuntubruger9> ja den giver ikke meget
<Ubuntubruger9> det eneste jeg kan være i tvivl om er:
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvis din internetbrowser har mulighed for at køre i enten 32-bit eller 64-bit, skal din Java-version være i overensstemmelse med din internetbrowser. Du skal bruge en 32-bit Java-version, hvis du bruger en 32-bit internetbrowser og tilsvarende en 64-bit Java-version, hvis du bruger en 64-bit internetbrowser.
<Ubuntubruger9> hvordan hulen tjekker jeg om min java version er 32 eller 64 bit og hvilket tilstand min firefox kører i
<[dmp]> damn...
<simon> ih!
<simon> usb-creator-gtk fejler konsekvent ved under 20% af kopieringen.
<simon> unetbootin giver ikke nogen fejlmeddelelser, men kopierer ~28M data over, hvilket ikke næppe svarer til en LiveUSB.
<simon> hov, nu virker det måske.
<simon> jeg prøvede at køre med --allow-system-internal på trods af at parametren ikke står beskrevet i man-filen.
<simon> næh, nu hænger den vist bare på 38%...
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-02
<decibyte> ?spørgsmål inde i firefox, hvis jeg bare skriver noget i awesome bar, så søger den efter det på google. hvordan ændrer man det til en anden søgemaskine?
<[dmp]> decibyte: about:config -> keyword.URL = http://www.bing.com/search?q= .. eksempelvis
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej jeg har et stort problem jeg har glemt mit password til min computer, hvad skal jeg gøre for at nulstille den?
<jarlen> Har du valgt at kryptere dit hjemmedrev dengang du installerede?
<Ubuntubruger0> Problemet består i at jeg ikke er en computerhaj, da det var min kammerat der havde tjek på det her. Men han kan heller ikke huske det password han lavede... Ang. den kryptering ved jeg ikke hvad det er.... Suk...
<jarlen> Prøv at følge: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Ubuntubruger0> Du kan sgu nogle ting...
<decibyte> [dmp]: tak! :)
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej! Jeg har bruge for lidt hjælp jeg ønsker at opdatere min maskine til nyeste version problemet er bare at jeg ikke kan huske mit password... Jeg har prøvet flere gange at nulstille det med passwd "username" men når jeg har gjort det er mit tastatur inaktivt pånær enter?
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger7, det du taster, er hvad passwordet sættes til - du kan ikke se, at du taster noget
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger7, her følger hvordan det ser ud hos mig, når jeg opdaterer password
<dmcn> [root@kip] ~ # passwd david
<dmcn> Enter new UNIX password:
<dmcn> Retype new UNIX password:
<dmcn> passwd: password updated successfully
<Ubuntubruger7> DU er sgu en haj! Tak prøver det med det samme!
<TLE> man må nogle gange undre sig over om den "ekstra sikkerhed" der er forbundet med at en person (som alligevel tilsyneladenden står og kigger en over skulderen mens man taster sin adgangskode ind) ikke kan se længden af adgangkoden, er alt den forvirring værd som det giver for nye brugere er der ikke vises *
<TLE> det er i hvert fald langt far første gang det spørgsmål har været stillet
<dmcn> det spiller vel ind, at jeg ikke kan sammenholde længden af ordet med et tegn, jeg ser blive tastet - hvis jeg ved, at tredje tegn er et E og femte tegn er et Z, kan jeg allerede begrænse min bruteforcing
<dmcn> zq
<dmcn> ... godt :)
<TLE> ja, men helt ærligt, hvis der alligevel står en person og kigger med, så ville jeg nok anbefale en albue i ansigtet som en væsentligt bedre sikkerhedsforanstaltning
<Ubuntubruger2> "?spørgsmål" jeg har lige installeret ubuntu på min pc men mit hdmi stik virker ikke mere.... Hvordan fikser man sådan en Zepto computer til det?
<Ubuntubruger2> ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-04
<Ubuntubruger8> ? hvordan får jeg Java installeret harhentet filen
<Ubuntubruger6> ? Ups der røg jeg ud. Hvordan får jeg installeret Jave har hentet filen
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-28
<pixiarvai> Der er møde på #unbuntu-dk-moede nu!
<pixiarvai> hmmm, mere klavaro til mig
<pixiarvai> Der er møde på #ubuntu-dk-moede nu!
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-29
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål Hvem er admin på #ubuntu-dk-moede ? vi skal lige have opdateret datoen for det næste møde
<lhavelund> pixiarvai: /quote ChanServ info #ubuntu-dk-moede
<pixiarvai> lhavelund, så må jeg lige fange sbc
<lhavelund> jeps
<pixiarvai> takker
<lhavelund> nps
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-30
<Ubuntubruger8> ?Jeg kan ikke i normal størrelse udskrive vedhæftede filer fra modtagne emails, enten leverer printeren en blank side eller også udskriver den i lilleputformat. Er der sket en ændring i forbindelse med en ubuntuopdatering? Jeg bruger 12.04LTS. Er absolut amatør, men har tjekket pc'ens printerindstillinger, der synes ok. Hvad gør jeg for at løse problemet?
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg skal tilføje, at min pc har processor Intel Pentium (R) Dual CPU E2180@2.00GHzx2, OS-type 32 bit, og printeren er en Brother laserprinter HL-1430. Er der behov for andre oplysninger?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-02
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Er der en kommandolinje http klient, som kan indlæse password fra en fil?
<kasperd> Jeg har et script, hvor jeg indtil videre har brugt wget til at tilgå en URL, som kræver password autentifikation.
<kasperd> Men jeg vil helst undgå at password fremgår af kommandolinjen.
<kasperd> Jeg er heller ikke interesseret i at password står i en fil i brugerens home directory.
<kasperd> I stedet vil jeg hente password fra en fil, som ligger på et andet filsystem.
<kasperd> Filnavnet må gerne fremgå af kommandolinjen.
<kasperd> Det ser ikke ud til at wget kan gøre dette. Er der en anden kommando, som kan?
<ahf> kasperd: du kan saette dem i .wgetrc
<ahf> saa har wget sikkert en option, til at bruge en anden wgetrc fil end default.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-01-29
<jdo_dk> Davs. Kan man "overvåge" en process og gøre noget, hvis den har kørt for længe?
<FrostEyes> ps + kill
<jdo_dk> Tjo
<jdo_dk> Mit spørgsmål går mere på om der findes noget "smart" ?
<jdo_dk> Jeg vil gerne have noget automatik, så hvis procesX har kørt over 30 min, så kill og videre.
<jdo_dk> Det er et stort pdf konvert script, og det fejler / hænger i nogle filer. Og dermed stopper hele processen
<jdo_dk> Så jeg ville gerne kunne overvåge konvert-delen og dræbe en process, hvis den har hængt for længe
<Cyberg333k> noget cronjob og noget shell/bash scripting evt. ?
<jdo_dk> Det var faktisk også min tanke.
<jdo_dk> Næste spørgsmål er så, hvordan finder jeg pid på en process ala: python3 /usr/bin/unoconv -f pdf -eSelectPdfVersion=1 --doctype=document /path/to/file.docx ?
<jdo_dk> Vil det bare være: ps aux | grep "python /usr/bin/unoconv" ?
<jdo_dk> Jeg forsøger et lille python script, tak for nu.
<larzo> Har I bemærket at ubuntudanmark.dk er nede?
<jdo_dk> http://imgur.com/ntNvnse
<larzo> jdo_dk, netop ;)
<jdo_dk> larzo: Ser sgu ikke så godt ud. Sådan ser mine servere også gerne ud, når jeg har lavet en opdatering. :p
<larzo> jdo_dk, Jeg synes ikke jeg plejer at have problemer (nå jo, da jeg opdaterede nogle servere på uni cph til 14.04, med det var nogle problemer med noget Active Directory, ikke apache).
<larzo> apropos apache, så var der nogle konfigurationsændringer fra 2.2 til 2.4 som kunne lave ballade, men jeg tvivler på at det er tilfældet: https://www.linode.com/docs/security/upgrading/updating-virtual-host-settings-from-apache-2-2-to-apache-2-4
<soren> jdo_dk: Der er en kommando, der hedder timeout
<soren> jdo_dk: "timeout 2m sleep 200" slaar sleep ihjel efter 2 minutter.
<Cyberg333k> Uuh fri :D
<AJenbo> Så tror jeg jeg har fået siden op at køre igen.
<AJenbo> Nå måske ikke :(
<jarlen> AJenbo: noget man kan gøre?
<AJenbo> php-fpm dør efter et par requests
<AJenbo> ingen anels om hvorfor
<AJenbo> den klager over den løber tør for klienter, det kunne være et hukommelses problem, men det ville undre mig da serveren tidligere har kørt fint og jeg ikke kan se at der skulle være et højre forbrug.
<AJenbo> *hvorfor
<jarlen> klienter, ligefrem?
<AJenbo> ??
<jarlen> Du kan styre hvor mange child processer php-fpm skal køre (hvor mange requests den kan tage imod), det andet er jeg ikke sikker på
<AJenbo> mmm men hvad skal det hjælpe?
<AJenbo> Har prøvet med 15 og 0 (unlinmited/default), men det gør ingen forskel.
<jarlen> og genstartet daemonen?
<jarlen> SÃ¥ er det nok ikke det der fejler
<AJenbo> ja den har fået op til flere genstart det samme har servere, jeg har sat nogle til at overvåge servisen og genstarte den og det ser ud til at hjælpe
#ubuntu-dk 2015-02-01
<cbobach> ?spørgsmål, jeg har problemer med at mit wwan disaber sig selv. Er der nogle der ved hvor man evt kan finde loggen for modemet?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-02-05
<Ubuntubruger4> heh
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-30
<Ubuntubruger2> KSOr her - er der nogen ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Hvorfor virker min autostart af Skype
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-02
<Ubuntubruger7> Har Ubuntu Danmark nogen ansatte eller er det frivillige?
<cgt> Ubuntubruger7: Der er åbenbart en bestyrelse (https://github.com/soeren-b-c/UbuntuDK/blob/master/Bestyrelse.md)
<Ubuntubruger1> board admin?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-02-03
<Bravtr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  tuybt: secret benjaoming ahf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bravtr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  zaqacr: FrostEyes_P1 ahf ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bravtr> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  dbhbyhlpe: Cybergeek makije FrostEyes_P1 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<Bravtr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  qdxuqqoh: ubuntulog ahf makije ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bravtr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  jqdcfafwb: TLE benjaoming makije ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bravtr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  ixmroq: secret ubuntulog makije ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bravtr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  gapmetl: FrostEyes_P1 Klumben Cybergeek ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bravtr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  myawpbyz: ubuntulog makije secret ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bravtr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  ywqpuvwmf: ahf makije benjaoming ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Bravtr> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ USA NUMBER 315-505-4666 FOR LIVE HOT SEX RIGHT NOW!!!  hfchrzvyi: Klumben Cybergeek ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-dk 2020-01-28
<Ubuntubruger44> hej jeg har en ældre hp bærbar kan den køre linux
<Ubuntubruger44> spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2020-01-29
<Ubuntubruger39> Hej hvad versioner er på dask findes der en server på DK
<Snofte> Clear
